# Rescued breeding dog from bad breeder



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Congratulations on your new girl, I hope you'll share pictures of her with us. 

My bridge girl was a former puppy mill momma girl that I adopted at the age of 2. She had been turned into a high kill shelter, a GR Rescue in my State took her into their program. She was very unhealthy and terrified...... I did a foster to adopt of her while she was receiving medical treatments. Once healthy I officially adopted her. 

I went through a very similar situation with her that you are going through with your girl. It takes a lot of time and patience. Once she feels safe and she feels she can trust you, it will be much easier but it's going to take time. 

My girl had also been verbally and physically abused, it was a very slow process. I had her for 9 years before I had to let her go due to cancer when she was 11. She turned out to be an absolute sweetheart.

Take it slow, don't rush her.......

I'm not sure how to help her with the loss of her puppies, my girl always carried stuffed animals throughout my house the 9 years she was with me. She would take one out of the toy box, take it to another location, get another one, do the same thing. Usually half the stuffies were throughout the house, some in her bed, some in the bathroom, etc.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Bless you for saving this poor girl. Yes, it will definitely take time and she does need to learn to trust you. Don't try to rush anything as doing so can backfire. How recently did you get her?? I'd let her chill for a bit before asking anything of her. She will know soon enough that you're the good person - where she gets food, pets, love. What is going to happen with the stones she ingested?

Please post some photos of her.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you soooooooooooo much for rescuing this girl.Love heals everything and I am sure you have and will give her lots of it. Just let her be herself and let her love you in her own way aswell. It may be in a different dialect at the moment but all will settle down soon. Rescued dogs are the best. Very sensitive, very empathetic. Once the boundaries are down, you'll have someone who loves you more than you love yourself.
By the way, very much curious about the name of your Cindrella.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

That poor baby girl. She must be so sad and confused. I don't have any advice but thank you for taking her in.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Any updates? How is the rescue pup doing?


----------



## KheiraMohr (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry for the delay in my update. Kheira has been keeping us super busy! Our pup has been with us two weeks and is transforming much quicker than expected. She's put on 4 pounds and has bonded quite well with my husband and I. She's bonded even more with our 14 year old lab...they are inseparable! From what I can tell, she has gotten over the hump of losing her puppies. She's a totally different, much happier pup now. At home, she is acting like a playful 1.5 year old, but when it comes to strangers she's still quite skittish. We are being super patient with her and exposing her to new things slowly. One thing that is helping is that my employer allows us to bring dogs into the office so she is meeting lots of new people that LOVE dogs! I notice every time I bring her in she gets braver and braver.

I will post some before and after pics next week for those who have asked.

Thanks to all who posted. Your support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great news.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So happy to hear she's doing well. You are so lucky to be able to bring her to work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, great hearing how well she's doing. 
Looking forward to seeing pictures of her.


----------

